# "Heavy" feeling in vagina/pelvic pressure



## Rheaz

I know the name of this thread is scary, and that's EXACTLY how it feels to have these symptoms - trust me!
Basically I am scared of having a weak cervix due to a Lletz(LEEP for some) procedure in October 2009.
My OB didn't seem concerned, but I got concerned when a sonographer at my 12w scan told me I was considered "high risk" because of it.
Last week I went to see my OBST as my pelvis felt "heavy" pressure.
I have never before been pregnant so I have NO idea what things are "supposed" to feel like.
He did an internal exam and said my cervix was almost 4cm and fine.
Well last night the "pressure" feeling or "heavy" feeling was also in my vagina!
It felt like, if I pushed in a Number 2 like way, I would pass something.
I cried all night pretty much, and read AWFUL things on Google that freaked me out.
By the time I arrived at the OBST this morning I was in a STATE.
At my OBST the DESK RECEPTIONIST triages you!
She makes you describes your symptoms them works out if the Dr will see you.
She ROLLED HER EYES AT ME when she saw me.
This sent me off in tears.
She was angry I had turned up with an issue, clearly, and curtly just said "He's not even HERE yet".
Anyway I went outside and DF - the non pregnant rational one - went inside and got me an appointment for half an hour later when he did come in.
I felt SO embarassed when I went in there.
Not only because my symptoms were difficult to explain and embarassing, but because I kept thinking that the front desk girl thought I was stupid.
I am SO emotional and fragile at the moment - I just thought it would be silly to go to work all day not knowing if everything was okay.
Well I got poked with a speculum and another internal scann (cervix same length as last week thank GOD!) and then the OBST said it all looked fine, and he could not explain the "heavy" feeling other than that I must be very "sensitive" down there.
He is a very very nice Dr, so he DID make me feel better.
He didn't make me feel silly.
The thing is.
What IS this feeling?
Has anyone else every had it?
And this EARLY?
I feel very vulnerable and fragile.
My DF has been amazingly great and supportive, but the fact of the matter is, this is happening to me, and I cannot help but worry.
I hope it isn't a sign of anything terrible or a cervical incompetence.
I am so glad I have this forum today to talk to someone else who might "get it" or have actually had this feeling!
xx


----------



## scots_mum

Yes from week 16 to 17 i had it, ive had a baby before and it felt like the urge to bear down i too thought maybe i was going into labour like something was bulging to get out my midwife said it was most likely baby lying low, or a weak pelvic floor, the feeling is now gone completely thankfully, dont worry x


----------



## mummybam

How insensitive was the receptionist! Sorry you had to go through that!

I know what your talking about with the heavy feeling (im pregnant with #2) and when i feel very heavy, i just do some pelvic floor exercises and that seems to help a bit, i dont know why though!

I wouldnt be too concerned with your previous procedure as i know a few women who have had it done and gone on to have successful pregnancies, one is having her third right now!


----------



## Rheaz

mummybam said:


> How insensitive was the receptionist! Sorry you had to go through that!
> 
> I know what your talking about with the heavy feeling (im pregnant with #2) and when i feel very heavy, i just do some pelvic floor exercises and that seems to help a bit, i dont know why though!
> 
> I wouldnt be too concerned with your previous procedure as i know a few women who have had it done and gone on to have successful pregnancies, one is having her third right now!

Thank you

She is positively AWFUL.
I actually dread seeing her when I go and she is ALWAYS the one I have to speak to.
She NEVER smiles.
Ever.
I actually feel like she hates me, she just acts like she hates me.
I don't know why it worries me, but everything just "does" at the moment!
xx


----------



## Rheaz

scots_mum said:


> Yes from week 16 to 17 i had it, ive had a baby before and it felt like the urge to bear down i too thought maybe i was going into labour like something was bulging to get out my midwife said it was most likely baby lying low, or a weak pelvic floor, the feeling is now gone completely thankfully, dont worry x

Hey there,
Thank you
Was the "heavy" feeling in your vagina too?
As in....you felt the need to cross your legs?!
Sorry if that was too much info!
xx


----------



## scots_mum

Rheaz said:


> scots_mum said:
> 
> 
> Yes from week 16 to 17 i had it, ive had a baby before and it felt like the urge to bear down i too thought maybe i was going into labour like something was bulging to get out my midwife said it was most likely baby lying low, or a weak pelvic floor, the feeling is now gone completely thankfully, dont worry x
> 
> Hey there,
> Thank you
> Was the "heavy" feeling in your vagina too?
> As in....you felt the need to cross your legs?!
> Sorry if that was too much info!
> xxClick to expand...

yes it was , it literally felt like baby was trying to come out, just like when i was in labour with my first i really had the feeling to bear down and push it out it was very strange and a horrible feeling but its all gone now and baby is fine heard heartbeat yesterday, i know its scary but its nothing to worry about x


----------



## Rheaz

scots_mum said:


> Rheaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scots_mum said:
> 
> 
> Yes from week 16 to 17 i had it, ive had a baby before and it felt like the urge to bear down i too thought maybe i was going into labour like something was bulging to get out my midwife said it was most likely baby lying low, or a weak pelvic floor, the feeling is now gone completely thankfully, dont worry x
> 
> Hey there,
> Thank you
> Was the "heavy" feeling in your vagina too?
> As in....you felt the need to cross your legs?!
> Sorry if that was too much info!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> yes it was , it literally felt like baby was trying to come out, just like when i was in labour with my first i really had the feeling to bear down and push it out it was very strange and a horrible feeling but its all gone now and baby is fine heard heartbeat yesterday, i know its scary but its nothing to worry about xClick to expand...

Gosh yes it is scary, but I am glad to have a second time mother like you tell me they know what I mean!
Thanks so much for replying to me on this!
xx


----------



## scots_mum

No problem, i actually posted on here about it myself, even after speaking to my midwife i was still concerned but then one day i woke up and it was gone, pregnancy eh not an easy time lol x


----------



## sparkle_gems

that is exact same feeling i have been feeling so glad it wasnt just me, i feel too embarrassed to go and see the doc in case its completely normal and im making a fuss over nothing, i get embarrassed too easily!

i have found doing pelvic floors help too so dont worry hun you arent on your own in feeling like this. I think as well there is so much more blood down there which can feel like immense pressure

xx


----------



## nikad

I felt the same three or four times so far. I think sometimes baby is very low or kicks down there and you get that pressure, sore kind of feeling. beware you can also get it down your bum! It usually lasts some hours or a whole day, but really never more than that ( at least so far! )

When I first felt it, I thought there was something wrong and that I was dilating, or cervix was weak or shortened. I think it is perfectly normal to get worried since our bodies are changing so much, that stupid receptionist should learn to shut her mouth, what and idiot really!

I think one should never feel embarrassed to see the Dr. That is what he is there for! Whether the receptionist likes it or not, that is absolutely irrelevant. You have to do what gives you peace of mind, you do not need to be worried or scared :)


----------



## Rheaz

Hey ladies
The feeling is back today!
I think I had a days rest.
:-(
I am SO glad to have you ladies to bounce this off.
Thanks a lot.
I admit that I am still worried about it and I wish it would go away NOW and not return until I am 40w!!!!
I just want my cervix to be super super strong!!!!
xx


----------



## CamoQueen

:hugs: I had that feeling for a while a couple of months ago. It tended to happen whenever the baby was lying very low and pressing on my cervix. Scary though, isn't it?:wacko:


----------



## Angelico

Hey ladies, wondering what happened with this? Did it go away Rheaz?


----------



## shirlls

Angelico, I read this thread and as I was a bout to reply, I noticed that it is an old thread from May 2011. I looked up other posts by Rheaz and read that she had a baby girl in September, however there were other complications along the way to do with too much amniotic fluid, etc. 

However, it was so lovely reading that Rheaz had a healthy baby after it all and also rather reassuring as I am currently experiencing symptoms she talked about in this post :happydance:


----------



## Angelico

Thanks Shirlls. That's interesting as I have been wondering for last few days if I am leaking amniotic fluid :(


----------



## shirlls

I hope not, have you been checked out and a swab sent off? That should put your mind at rest if it is just discharge. Discharge can suddenly increase in volume during pregnancy and it is common for women to worry they are leaking fluid x


----------

